# Zigzag blanket



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

This is what I'm gonna attempt for baby x in lemon white pink baby blue and peach what do u think

http://www.knitculture.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/zigzagbabyblanket1.pdf


----------



## msdrake (Jan 24, 2012)

I really like it and it does not look too difficult


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds pretty, but I'd have to find out if those are the colors the mother wants. Love the pattern and have downloaded it to the mile long to-do list. &#128522;


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## msdrake (Jan 24, 2012)

glad to know someone else has a long list of things I'm going to make as soon as I finish up all my unfinished projects.....


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It's gorgeous, I have just knitted some similar blankets, really enjoyed doing them


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Sure looks nice! Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I know it will be beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lovely, on my long to do list too. If making it for you know I would check on the colours with the mum, I know some mums don't like pink on things for boys and the same with blue and girls. It would be a shame to knit it to find they wont use it, personally I would love the colours.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats lovely might make that for my new expected grandchild


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Love this bright, cheery blanket! Thank you!


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

That's the colours I'm doing nice bright colours is it 4 mm or 5 mm needles I'd use x and u just constantly lift n drop yarn no there's no tails x


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Tracy
If you are using DK, then 4mm needles will give you a nice close textured blanket, but will be a bit smaller than the dimensions in the pattern - you could add another 16 sts (cast on 105) and you will get the original stroller size.

If you are using worsted or 10 ply (aran) weight, then the 5mm needles will be better.

Note: there is something off about the number of stitches to cast on for the crib size. It is only 16 stitches more - but 12" wider!!! I think you would need to cast on 145 for the crib size in 10 ply/worsted.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

I was gona cast on 105 using 5 mm needles


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

tracy said:


> I was gona cast on 105 using 5 mm needles


What weight is your wool/yarn?


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

It's dk


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

If you want it about the 32" wide I think you would have to cast on 161 stitches on 5mm.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

It's only for my pram which is 15 ins wide


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Then go with the 105 - it should be spot on for a pram.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok no probs


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

This looks lovely. Have added to my long, long, list of things to knit.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow! I have been looking for just this pattern. Thank you for sharing. My son and DIL are having their first baby in November and I promised my son a replacement for his baby blanket (that was mine) that we had to burn to get him to release it. Thanks again for the great pattern.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

This is lovely, have knit a baby blanket recently, different pattern but had different tones/ strengths of the same colour i.e cream then pale blue, mid blue, darker blue etc....but agree with everybody about checking with Mum, but whatever you do it'll be gorgeous and much loved.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a very nice pattern. I have downloaded it as well. I just know I will have to live for another 50 years or so to do all the things I have downloaded, but maybe God will look kindly on me an keep me healthy for that long as well.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very pretty ripple pattern.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I am just about to start a baby blanket -- I think this will be good in the two colors I had planned to crocet. 
Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

love all the bright colors


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, but I would also check with the mother on color choices if possible.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Blessed baby to claim this blankie for their own.



tracy said:


> This is what I'm gonna attempt for baby x in lemon white pink baby blue and peach what do u think


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful and LOVE the colors!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty. It is now on my list......


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a beautiful blanket....BUT...it has holes in it...which makes me very nervous to feel safe for use near a baby...there have been many tragic accidents where tiny fingers have gotten caught in baby blanket holes......there is a very similar free pattern on www.purlbee.com that does not have holes....its the chevron blanket....even uses the same yarn this pattern calls for....
julie


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Do u work the first and last 8 sts in seed stitch and in between work zigzag pattern


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Pretty blanket - Love the colors used!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

tracy said:


> This is what I'm gonna attempt for baby x in lemon white pink baby blue and peach what do u think
> 
> http://www.knitculture.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/zigzagbabyblanket1.pdf


The colours on this pattern are popping. I love it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

tracy said:


> Do u work the first and last 8 sts in seed stitch and in between work zigzag pattern


NO - the first and last 4 sts are the seed stitch borders.

How long now till your baby arrives?


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

End of June hoping for an idea of date on Thursday xx


----------



## mrktona (Jan 29, 2011)

It will be beautiful!!!!


----------



## LindaJH (Apr 17, 2013)

Love it! It will be lovely.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I did one in 5 shades of blue. It is fairly easy. I love your color choice.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

bright coloures looks good.


----------



## ClaireK65 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

